# Full color transfer info



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

So for the last couple of years I’ve been using FM and 613 for single color transfers for my clothing business. I’ve only ever cared about single color transfers, but recently I’m getting more and more requests for full color designs like the one I’m attaching. I would LOVE to have these done in a soft feel transfer. And also getting them below $4ea would be great. 
Are FM and 613 decent resources for these type of full colors, or is some other company a better fit?


----------



## 613OriginalsRick (Sep 17, 2018)

hayatiggs said:


> So for the last couple of years I’ve been using FM and 613 for single color transfers for my clothing business. I’ve only ever cared about single color transfers, but recently I’m getting more and more requests for full color designs like the one I’m attaching. I would LOVE to have these done in a soft feel transfer. And also getting them below $4ea would be great.
> Are FM and 613 decent resources for these type of full colors, or is some other company a better fit?


Biased source here (lol), free samples are available from both companies. As for 613 Originals just scroll to the bottom of any of the pages and you will see the request form.

For the softest full color transfers we offer, the Classic is highly recommended. Good luck!


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, I was going to call you guys tomorrow anyway. From browsing your site, I was under the impression that Varsity was the only Unlimited color option. Thanks.


----------

